# Suggestions For A Blade?



## SAR-1L

I hate to be that guy who has posted something similar to everyone else's post asking about the blade, but I am going to be that guy. Difference is everyone else seems to be asking "What blade can I get that is the best at EVERYTHING! ZOMG!" I however have something very particular in mind, with a few side questions.

So I have done some research, I found the pathfrinder setup for the 18inch Ontario Sawback /w Mod to sheath to deal with sappling, bush, brush and cordage etc. Which is back mounted with shoulder sling.
I have a Kershaw Camp Axe for my left belt hip. A Gerber folding knife on the left front pocket. A glock 17 on the right belt hip. 

With a blade for bush, brush etc, an axe for woodchopping, and a knife for skinning and field dressing and finer work. I am trying to decide on a slim profile full tang combat blade. I am considering a thigh mount, but I don't want straps to interfere with access to side thigh pockets. I have considered upper arm mount position but don't know if I want the constriction on either bicep when climbing, and I have thought about a chest/collarbone mount but worry it will tangle with the backpack strap some how. 

The blade I am considering atm is a Kershaw Mil 4351 Bootknife. My heart isn't set on anything and I would really like to hear suggestions for blades and mounting with my gear setup, as this is the first time I have considered a blade with its main purpose to be combat ready and accessible.


----------



## Deebo

might check a close friend of mine, he is making some awesome knives..Oliverknifeworks...He could "perfect" the design of The kershaw, and he builds his own mounts and even a mount system you would have to see to believe.


----------



## SAR-1L

Thank you for the suggestion Deebo, but staying away from anything custom atm, as pretty much want something more standard and easy to replace, should something happen.


----------



## www.BigBugOutTrucks.com

*www.BigBugOutTrucks.com suggest the cold steel Bushman*









SAR-1L said:


> Thank you for the suggestion Deebo, but staying away from anything custom atm, as pretty much want something more standard and easy to replace, should something happen.


----------



## SAR-1L

As amazing as that knife looks, the first concern is an impact would cause slippage of hand over the blade without a modification/addition of guard. Also the mini bushman which is the size I am looking for is no longer in production and internet searches aren't turning up anyone selling one. Otherwise a very impressive knife would be so fun to modify, its a shame the mini is no longer available, as the other is a giant. Very close to what I am looking for.


----------



## Fuzzee

There is no "1" do it blade SAR-1L. You find most people carry various for different tasks. Knives are one of the most important tools you can have and it's worth spending money of getting the best you can afford that fit your needs. In actuality if I was dropped into the woods and there was only one thing I could have it would be a 5 inch fixed blade with a combo edge. (serrated and straight edge) Read the various threads discussed here on the subject and see what others are using. Knives are like guns though, which means there a personal taste item that often go with how the person plans to use them.

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...rs-daggers-machetes/2172-survival-knives.html

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...etes/716-what-best-blade-carry-when-shtf.html

A good place to buy from,

Knives at Knife Center


----------



## SAR-1L

Not trying to piss in your cornflakes Fuzzee, most of the replies were a generalized answer to people with a generalized purpose for their blade. I am also not looking for the number one or best of all others blade for every situation. I am searching for a blade for a specific task as well as recommended mounting options based of their various pros & cons in relation to my current gear setup. The threads you have linked, while appreciated, do not answer my question.


----------



## JPARIZ

Watch some of these videos... Some of the best steel you can get & it's often free.


----------



## SAR-1L

I am not getting the type of answers I need, how can I rephrase my question to get answers specific to recommended combat knives, and their mounting placement, in regards to my gear setup?


----------



## JPARIZ

Not sure if this is what you want but the Kbar (USMC Fighting Knife) has proven itself worthy many times over.


----------



## SAR-1L

I respect the Kbar, but it is larger/heavier than I would like. Really want something with a much slimmer profile.


----------



## Seneca

I don't carry a combat knife...if I needed a knife as a back up to a handgun it would be a benchmade auto clipped into the outside corner of my right front pants pocket.


----------



## Karsten

SAR,

The Kershaw looks great but I would question your grip with that smooth surface....Things could get messy, maybe rain, blood and you are going to find the smooth slippy.

At best I would opt to replace the smooth scales with some Canvas Micarta.

This is a Becker O mod'ed and made my own Micarta Scales.










The one thing I don't like about the Kershaw is the Kydex Sheath as it needs to be clipped to something. A nylon sheath can be strapped to your vest, side of a pack, wrapped with Para Cord.

I would say to have a look at a Sog Seal Pup Elite that has a full tang, Zytel Textured Grip, Nylon sheath.

With a little innovation you might be able to tweak the sheath to your advantage.

Bottom sheath is what come stock for a Becker.




























Just my thoughts and maybe way off still from what you are asking.

Karsten


----------



## Fuzzee

SAR-1L said:


> Not trying to piss in your cornflakes Fuzzee, most of the replies were a generalized answer to people with a generalized purpose for their blade. I am also not looking for the number one or best of all others blade for every situation. I am searching for a blade for a specific task as well as recommended mounting options based of their various pros & cons in relation to my current gear setup. The threads you have linked, while appreciated, do not answer my question.


Awe yeah, you pissed all up in my cornflakes son. I am disappoint. I'm going to have to send out my boys to walk all up and down your ass. :mrgreen:









Lol, it was early and I was getting ready for work and not awake and reading as well as I could have I guess, though you did skip around a bit in your post which is why I think I went the direction in answering as I did. If you're looking for a slim profile fixed with some mounting options and light than aKbar there are some good options you might like. The Benchmade Nimravus I favor for one, a SOG Seal series as another and some of the TOPS knives may interest you. All are excellent quality choices. Just look at blades thinner than a 1/4 inch. That thick means you getting a wood chopping crowbar.










BENCHMADE Nimravus - KnifeCenter

SOG SEAL Knives - KnifeCenter

TOPS Knives.com


----------



## www.BigBugOutTrucks.com

SAR-1L said:


> As amazing as that knife looks, the first concern is an impact would cause slippage of hand over the blade without a modification/addition of guard. Also the mini bushman which is the size I am looking for is no longer in production and internet searches aren't turning up anyone selling one. Otherwise a very impressive knife would be so fun to modify, its a shame the mini is no longer available, as the other is a giant. Very close to what I am looking for.


Big Bug Out Trucks bobbed deuce military surplus






Yes slippage could be an issue and im glad you said that. What you will need to do is tightly wrap the handle with cording this extra cording will prove useful in other ways. Another thing you will want to do is Drill a 1/4" hole at the flat spot on the blade near the base of the handle, use grade eight all thread and put it through the hole then use two nuts to secure it in place. This can be removed and used at a latter time to fasten your spear handle once you drill another hole through the rest of the handle where the factory hole is. You will also find that you can plug the ends of the handle in order to hold items in it. You dont want the mini anyway its to small you will find it hard to baton wood! The case for the bushman kind of sucks though. To use this spear for hunting watch this video.


----------



## Infidel

I'd look into this:
Boker A-F Combat II Applegate-Fairbairn 120543AF - AmericanKnifeandSword.com
Boker Applegate/Fairbairn fixed blade. Built as a fighting knife it should cover what you're looking for.

-Infidel


----------



## Chipper

Blue Tang divers knife. Nice size, rubber grip and locking sheath. Can be found for 30 bucks. Have a few on order so I can't post a picture YET.


----------



## www.BigBugOutTrucks.com

If money is no a problem this is the knife to obtain! The last I remember it was over $3,000. Not really worth the price but tough if you want tough and light! Explosion Bonded Titanium and CPM S30V stainless steel (XBOND): The MA-4/II XBOND 5.25" Tactical Knife is the ultimate tactical edged weapon and is an ideal knife for both the collector and the professional.

Only 25 knives were made of the Explosion Bonded Titanium and CPM 230V. These 25 knives represent the first and only time stainless steel was Explosion Bonded with titanium for any application, not just knives - this is a proprietary aerospace manufacturing process - a true Space Age material.

"The explosion bonding manufacturing process permanently fuses otherwise incompatible metals at the molecular level." - PA&E

Titanium and S30V stainless steel is formed into a true metallurgical bond as a result of a powerful explosive detonation, creating robust, yet lightweight construction.


----------



## Prepadoodle

For your specific use, i would look at the Gerber 45803 Guardian, and wear it in a right lower leg rig. I might even sew a small pocket to my pants to make this possible. If you wear it right below the knee, it's accessible yet out of the way.


----------



## littleblackdevil

I have the Nighthawk by Buck knife. Its an excellent fixed blade for both tactical and survival applications.


----------



## tango

Go to a knife show,(not a custom only show), look, handle a lot of knives, talk to knife people. You will find a knife you like
Suggestions are good, but you must decide


----------



## chief1

With all respect, it sounds like you are more in need of a carry system than a particular blade. Have you considered something down your back, around your neck or in you boots? If you want a killing knife, a holster around your neck works well. For a big blade, down the back is convenient although uncomfortable in a vehicle. A knife in the boot is great, especially if you wear them bloused. Good luck


----------



## HuntingHawk

You would be better off with more bullets then a fighting knife. Anything that can go wrong will go wrong in a knife fight. Go learn some knife fighting skills & decide the style you want to learn & practice & get the appropriate blade for that style of fighting.


----------



## Armed Paramedic

ESEE. Several models. Amazing knives. Not too expensive.


----------



## sparkyprep

Spartan Blades, "Aries" or "Nyx". Excellent combat knives, but a lot of $$$$$.


----------



## retired guard

Ancient rule of knife fighting winner goes to hospital loser goes to morgue.


----------



## Meangreen

I LIKE BUCK!!! ::clapping:: que retarded laugh with jumping from foot to foot.


----------



## Doomsday

I like my Becker BK2. Never used it in combat but I found it to a good all round knife.

Google Image Result for http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5206/5304343801_e4910439fa.jpg


----------



## Scotty12

I found an old imperial survival knife and bought it at a flea market for 10.00 I know that they are not worth much but it seems sturdy and has the small implements like the little crow bar on the end. I'll keep it.


----------



## PrepperDogs

I'm a fan of Ka-Bar knives as well as Ontario.


----------



## Gunner's Mate

Ka Bar D2 extreme I awesome knife I guarantee you will be bleeding within 5 minutes of taking out of the box


----------



## 71Chevrolet

A KaBar fighting knife has proved itself in combat a couple times:-?
Here's my favorite...


----------



## Gunner's Mate

Ka Bar D2 Extreme


----------



## BigCheeseStick

Cold Steel Voyager. Been carrying one for about 8 years now. Recently went from the 3" to the 4" blade newer handle design. TOUGH, can't imagine how you could ever break one. They hold an edge, and are easy to keep sharp enough to shave arm hair without touching the skin. Good stuff in my experience.

Run about $39 bucks on ebay. Serrated or plane edge, tanto or drop point.






You WILL cut yourself several times learning to handle it. Their sharper out of the box than anything on the planet has a right to be!
View attachment 2382


----------



## lgustavus81

SOG Jungle Canopy is a damn good blade


----------



## ApexPredator

if your looking for a fighting knife first you must ask yourself your knife fighting style mine because I spend little time training to use my knife is a reverse hold so a knife with a 5-8 inch single sided blade would work best for me honestly if its for close in work the sheath and mounting are more important but right now my kit has my yarborough on it with a custom kydex sheath that mounts the blade across the small of my back in my war belt although it may seem like a hard draw it is not and it prevents the knife from being taken from in front of you especaily good if the front of your kit is crowded and other prime locations are taken


----------



## lgustavus81

BigCheeseStick said:


> Cold Steel Voyager. Been carrying one for about 8 years now. Recently went from the 3" to the 4" blade newer handle design. TOUGH, can't imagine how you could ever break one. They hold an edge, and are easy to keep sharp enough to shave arm hair without touching the skin. Good stuff in my experience.
> 
> Run about $39 bucks on ebay. Serrated or plane edge, tanto or drop point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You WILL cut yourself several times learning to handle it. Their sharper out of the box than anything on the planet has a right to be!
> View attachment 2382


If money isn't an issue and you're looking for sharper than anything out the box check Emerson knives out!


----------



## BigCheeseStick

Checked out the web site, those Emersons DO look nice! I'm to abusive with mine to not feel bad every time I did "things your not supposed to do with a knife" (screw driver, small pry bar, pick) if the tool I was using was $300 bones though. 

Most of the Cold Steel folders can be found on ebay for around $40-$50. Low guilt level! 

On an impulse buy (RARELY a good idea) I picked up a nice looking Kershaw with a stainless blade. Manages to hold its edge for about one good cut of _anything_.  It resides in the kitchen drawer now for letter / package opening and such. Right beside a sharpener.

Looks and feels nice, junk blade material though.
View attachment 2413


----------



## lgustavus81

Well I always wanted an Emerson ever since my dad picked up his Benchmade version of the CQC-7 years ago for 400! I got the Emerson Super Commander with the plain edge for 260 and its my EDC knife! I'm a maintenance electrician at a pipe plant in Houston so it sees alot of work time stripping wire and opening things up pretty quick. The G10 grips are actually really aggressive almost feels like theyre made of sandpaper! and with the wave feature I'm quicker on the draw than anything else I've ever used! They're about to legalize auto folders here in Texas next month so hopefully I'll see how it stacks up against one of those!


----------



## retired guard

Look guy you know what you want get it and enjoy!


----------

